# Why smokers shouldn't co-sleep



## jadedqueen123 (May 5, 2008)

I am just curious why smokers are advised against co-sleeping. I have noticed on a few threads on here as well as some "safe co-sleeping websites they mention that if you are a smoker or where when pregnant that you shouldn't do it. Is there any specific reason why? Is this only for people that smoke in the home? Anyone know?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

It's an increased risk for SIDS. Exactly why is unknown.

-Angela


----------



## Nautical (Mar 4, 2008)

There was a previous thread on this topic: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...p/t-36854.html

This thread talks a lot about breathing out smoke, regardless of where you smoke, and the dangers of 3rd-hand smoke. (There are a lot of 3rd-hand resources that you can Google.)

However, I couldn't find the place where I read this, but I read that you shouldn't co-sleep if you are smoker because the smoking has dulled some of your senses and reaction times and parents who smoke are less likely to have unconscious boundaries in the bed and can be prone to rolling over or not immediately waking up to a baby in distress. I tried looking on the internet to confirm this, but I don't remember where I read it.


----------

